# iPhone 2G and WiFi



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anyone else with a 2G iPhone seem to have weak wifi reception? I previously owned an iPod Touch and got way better reception then I do with with the iPhone. I used to be able to practically find a wifi network of some sort virtually anywhere when I was in the city with the Touch. Now I come up empty more often then not. Is this just my iPhone, or common with the 2Gs? If it isn't how do you go about fixing it?


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

I seem, to have a similar issue I hold my friends ipod touch and my 1st gen iphone next to each other, ans his browser loads noticeably faster. I guess its for all 1st generation iphones


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I get excellent WiFi reception on my iPhone 3G... Have you tried reseting you network settings on it? It's under the reset option panel in the phone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I noticed an improvement in Wifi reception strength with the 2.1 software, even on my original 2G iPhone, but it generally worked fine for me before.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Just tried resetting the network, no real drastic improvement. I had already installed 2.1 and didn't notice much difference either.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

One of my friends said today that the aluminum back may reduce the signal strength with wifi and the cell antenna, i guess the plastic housing works better for reception.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Plastic always works better with WiFi. Even the Plastic i/macbooks have better wireless reception than their Aluminum "pro/air" counterparts. 

My 2G iPhone WiFi isn't as great as it is on a laptop (even another aluminum laptop), but it's not terrible.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

2G iPhone definitely does have worse Wi-Fi reception than iPhone 3G due to metal back. But it shouldn't be markedly worse than an iPod touch. I would think that something is up, since I haven't had any problems with my 2G iPhone wifi (although like I said, my 3G is markedly better).


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

The connection isn't amazingly bad, it's just noticably less powerful then my 1G iPod Touch. It seems like the range is just lesser.


----------

